# Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Would someone be able to tell me which GSM bands the roof mounted antenna supports NA Phaetons? Is it dual band for the frequencies deployed or.....??

I read through some of the threads that illustrate the Nokia 6340 as being a viable solution for the incar kit but that model is GSM 850 only; my hope is that the handset choice is limited only due to the interaction with the telematics and not based on the usable band.
Thanks


----------



## move.over (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton (16v)*

The window antenna is a GSM based antenna. The roof mounted (NA Only) antenna is an Analog Onstar ( AMPS) antenna. Quite a few threads on both subjects.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1684851


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton (move.over)*

yes, however there are conflicting threads all over. Some information points to the roof antenna also housing a GSM portion.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton (16v)*

To the best of my knowledge, the shark-fin antenna supports analog cell communication in North America (whatever frequency that is), and it also contains a GPS (Global Positioning System) antenna, which is not used at all. The reason it has an unused GPS (not GSM, which is totally different) antenna in it is because it was less expensive for VW to purchase an existing design product that contained two antennas (analog North American cell and GPS) than it would have been to build from scratch an antenna that supported analog cell only. Keep in mind that these shark-fin roof antennas are only used on North American Phaetons.
All Phaetons contain a GSM (Global Services for Mobile) phone antenna, this is built into the rear window glass. The GPS (satellite navigation) antenna that is used by the navigation system is also built into the rear window glass.
Here are some related links:
Telematics - How do I connect my cell phone to the Phaeton's built in cell phone antenna?
Telematics - What is the little wire in the box below the center armrest for?
....- additional discussion of the cell phone antenna connector
Michael


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton (16v)*

thanks


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_To the best of my knowledge, the shark-fin antenna supports analog cell communication in North America (whatever frequency that is), and it also contains a GPS (Global Positioning System) antenna, which is not used at all. The reason it has an unused GPS (not GSM, which is totally different) antenna in it is because it was less expensive for VW to purchase an existing design product that contained two antennas (analog North American cell and GPS) than it would have been to build from scratch an antenna that supported analog cell only. Keep in mind that these shark-fin roof antennas are only used on North American Phaetons.l

Michael:
You are correct that the shark-fin antenna on North American Phaetons contains both the analog cellphone and GPS antennas. However, the OnStar system *DOES* use its own GPS antenna - it's needed because the OnStar system has its own GPS location subsystem, separate from the GPS that's used with the Phaeton's navigation system. North American Phaetons thus have two independent GPS systems.
The OnStar systems needs GPS functionality so that it can report your car's position to the OnStar help desk. OnStar in the Phaeton is a relatively self-contained system (seemingly added as an afterthought).
- Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton (uberanalyst)*

Wow. I did not know that. Thanks again, Dave. I think we should appoint you as our honorary "Quality Control Manager" for the forum. I really appreciate your contributions.
Michael


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Michael:
I only know some of this stuff because out of curiosity, I bought the Bentley manual CD to go with my VAG-COM (hey, I'm an MIT-grad geek).
But it's all your fantastic posts that make participating in the forum such a valuable experience. Keep up the good work!
- Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Here are two illustrations that may provide more information about the antennas on the Phaeton. Note that the shark-fin antenna and its two components (analog phone and GPS) do not appear in either of these illustrations.
My guess is that the *R65* antenna module found on the rear window glass is the GSM phone antenna that the little connector in the armrest between the front seats of North American Phaetons is hooked up to, and *R50* is the antenna used by the Phaeton navigation system.
The reference to 'auxiliary heater' means the parked vehicle heater (Standheizungen), which is not available on North American Phaetons.
*Antenna Components on Rear Window of Phaeton*


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I went ahead and replaced the antenna in my Jetta IV for a phateon one since it had the GPS functionality. The reason for that is, because I got an aftermarket Alpine GPS system and wanted to integrate it into an OEM looking antenna without having to add the little nasty small one thta Alpine brings. I got a connector made to mate it to the phaeton one and it works perfect. For the FM I just cut my old antenna and soldered a cable with a matting connector for the radio part. It works good also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

